# Rar Teilarchiv erstellen



## kevkev (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe mir gerade das Programm "rar" für Linux heruntergeladen (Winrar).
Ist es Möglich, unter Linux denn über rar Teilarchive zu erstellen?

Oder gibt es eine andere Software, die Teilarchive erstellen kann?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## kevkev (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Habs gefunden:
*rar a -v500k test.rar 123.test*



Gruß Kevin


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

Bitte noch Status auf erledigt setzen, danke!


----------

